# Frogbit in the Mail: Is this Acceptable???



## Kawenu (Feb 5, 2016)

Alrighty guys. This is package number three for me for my aquarium ventures. I've received three live snails and a big happy Java Fern in the mail so far. Today I got my frogbit plants and I feel like I have a bone to pick. Before I do, however, I'd like some more experienced input. So, below I have pictures of my new plants, including what was left in the paper towel they were wrapped up inside of upon arrival. I'm assuming those are the root systems that have casually rotted off the plants, but I'm praying I'm wrong.

Should Negative Feedback this guy on Aquabid?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Talk to him first. Send him the pictures, ask for a refund/new plants. If he denies, then you can leave negative feedback.


----------



## Kawenu (Feb 5, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Talk to him first. Send him the pictures, ask for a refund/new plants. If he denies, then you can leave negative feedback.


I'll be honest; I'm not looking forward to trying to talk it out with this guy, but I'll see what happens.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ordering plants in this weather is iffy. Were they Priority mailed? Did they set in the mail box for any length of time? Do you get late delivery and they were on the tank all day long? Was the box insulated? Was there damp paper toweling on top of the Frogbit as well as under? Did the seller send extras or exactly the amount you ordered? Many send extras to compensate for any DOA.

I would never leave negative feedback for those few dead plants. The rest look to be healthy to have been shipped in this heat. Also, it is not uncommon for floating plants such as Frogbit and Dwarf Water Lettuce to melt. All of that said, if their was no insulation I would leave neutral. The other option is to not leave any feedback at all. And, you can't leave negative if the seller has the caveat: "Live delivery not guaranteed."

If the seller sent you the exact amount you ordered with no extras you can always calculate the pecentage of loss and ask something like: "Is there anything we can do about this?" Most people who sell DWL and Frogbit are not aware it is important that the tops of the leaves not get wet and a damp paper towel should only be placed under to keep the roots wet.


----------



## Kawenu (Feb 5, 2016)

First of all, always glad to see your responses. You really make me think with this one, so that's good.



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Ordering plants in this weather is iffy. Were they Priority mailed? Did they set in the mail box for any length of time? Do you get late delivery and they were on the tank all day long? Was the box insulated? Was there damp paper toweling on top of the Frogbit as well as under? Did the seller send extras or exactly the amount you ordered? Many send extras to compensate for any DOA.


I ordered 4 plants and ended up with 5. I didn't get any options for mailing from him, but I could of asked, I suppose. It was shipped USPS First Class. They were completely wadded in paper towels and in a plastic ziplock inside a tiny box. The box was not insulated at all. Not sure how long they sat, as my mail lady does not come consistently and was not home for the arrival.



> I would never leave negative feedback for those few dead plants. The rest look to be healthy to have been shipped in this heat. Also, it is not uncommon for floating plants such as Frogbit and Dwarf Water Lettuce to melt. All of that said, if their was no insulation I would leave neutral. The other option is to not leave any feedback at all. And, you can't leave negative if the seller has the caveat: "Live delivery not guaranteed."


Here is the exact seller's description: _Up for sell 4 frogbit easy to grow nice cover plant can add to pond or a tank nice beginner plant .I have lot's of this so if you want more just add .50 for each one .will ship on Monday ,This makes a nice for fry's to hide and guppy's and betta's like it . If plants are dead when you get them please take pic S.A.P. and contact me.Thanks for looking and have a great day.shipping is 6.50 _



> If the seller sent you the exact amount you ordered with no extras you can always calculate the pecentage of loss and ask something like: "Is there anything we can do about this?" Most people who sell DWL and Frogbit are not aware it is important that the tops of the leaves not get wet and a damp paper towel should only be placed under to keep the roots wet.


I guess I'll just have to remember this next time. I just don't know where else to get this stuff. The roots look as if they've all rotted off the plants (there's a clump gunk for each plant and several dead leaves that came off of each of them). I'm mostly worried about having received plants that are going to immediately die because of improper shipping.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The seller asks that you contact so I would do that. Send the photos and ask if there's anything you and the seller can do. What the seller may offer is to send you more Frogbit for the price of shipping. Ask for Priority and have the package held at the post office until you can get there.

If you search "Frogbit" in the Marketplace you may find members who sell it. Or, send a PM to JDAquatics and ask if he has any. Jacob doesn't always advertise in the Marketplace everything he sells. I can vouch for him as 99% of my plants are from JDAquatics; he also sells under that tag on AquaBid and JDAquatics13 on eBay.

Edit: Speaking as someone who sells online. I know I will do anything I can to make sure the buyer is happy.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

I think the frogbit should easily recover from that. The little spike in the last photo you posted is the start of a new root.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have frogbit if you still need some. Sorry for your bad experience.


----------



## Kawenu (Feb 5, 2016)

kittenfish said:


> I think the frogbit should easily recover from that. The little spike in the last photo you posted is the start of a new root.


You're right, they're starting to grow some roots. The leaves are still struggling, but I think once those roots get good, they'll be better off.



kitkat67 said:


> I have frogbit if you still need some. Sorry for your bad experience.


The frogbit plants are recovering, thank you for offering... I may be open to buying some from you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I can attest the the quality of kitkat67's plants. Received a nice portion of Dwarf Water Lettuce in excellent condition. Plan to buy some Frogbit, too.


----------



## Kawenu (Feb 5, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I can attest the the quality of kitkat67's plants. Received a nice portion of Dwarf Water Lettuce in excellent condition. Plan to buy some Frogbit, too.


Ooh! I might have to buy a few more frogbit plants... next time from kitkat67.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I can attest the the quality of kitkat67's plants. Received a nice portion of Dwarf Water Lettuce in excellent condition. Plan to buy some Frogbit, too.





Kawenu said:


> Ooh! I might have to buy a few more frogbit plants... next time from kitkat67.


^~^


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

When I got frogbit in the mail, they arrived with no rhizomes; they had rotted off on the journey. Recovered fine though. Just give them plenty of light and some fertilizer. Hopefully your fish will leave them alone. My boy keeps eating his.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Engel said:


> When I got frogbit in the mail, they arrived with no rhizomes; they had rotted off on the journey. Recovered fine though. Just give them plenty of light and some fertilizer. Hopefully your fish will leave them alone. My boy keeps eating his.


Do you mean roots? Frogbit does not have rhizomes.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I also wanted to jump in and say that the seller shipped them in the best way possible. Roots will always rot off, I always explained that in my bids so that people didn't freak out. Frog-bit and Dwarf Water Lettuce are both quite finicky when it comes to shipping and so what you received was about normal for one portion. Shipping floating plants in just a bag of water will always lead to a bag of disgusting rot. So I just wanted to pop in and say that he did indeed ship them correctly at least!


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Each time I have received floating plants, especially in the heat, they look rough. Usually some nice, clean water with a bit of ferts will perk them up after a few days.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I just shipped some out, I hope they survive this heat!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Just wanted to let you know I received Frogbit, Dwarf Water Lettuce and Red Root Floaters today from Kitkat67 and all arrived in great shape and are now happily floating around the divided 20 long.


----------



## altheora (Jul 23, 2016)

I notice that in your image, the water is falling directly on the frogbits under the filter. You may want to invest in some air tubing (under $0.50 at Lowes) to make a loop to float around the filter output, to prevent them from getting wet. 

For whatever reason, evolution has caused these guys to rot if they get wet on top. That's likely not what caused your current issue, but doing that will prevent future problems. <3


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

You can also use simple plastic bendy straws to make a floating plant corral - quick, easy and dirt cheap.


----------

